# Predator too close and too big..



## hubel458 (Mar 14, 2003)

Will DNR come out and get rid of a real big Coyote/wolf cross

that is getting to close to homes and people and pets here.

It is as bigger than most of the adult deer here, it and its

pack have decimated this years fawns.

A pox on the state and greenies and fed gov for setting up this

dangerous situation and butchery. Also whole flock

of egrets, swans as some called them has disappeared.

Will they the DNR do anything. I ain't got 5 grand to go set up

to hunt coyote...pissed off.. Ed Hubel


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

5K to hunt coyote? You lost me on that one. 

If you know anyone who hunts coyote you could let them where this one is. I don't know if the DNR would do anything about it.


----------



## hubel458 (Mar 14, 2003)

Is it in season now to hunt them...

You'd think state would want to protect egrets,

we know they don't care much about deer unless

they can get restitution through goofy laws ,,,,,,,,

Costs I've heard about, calls, night vision, varmint rifle, license,

bait, intrinsic costs......ambition, good knees,

as I'm tired and real old.

Problem is we have no big acreage and all around is posted

so tight so no one gets on, all posted in feuds with one

against other, so I think only the law would have power to

come in and kill the damn things..Its tracks are close our yards from

nights, we got pets, neighbors small klds.This big one is getting too

bold, scary, not timid, it stands out in the open, on next property

watching for deer crossing, On property on other side corn is up

and it comes to within few yds of house there. 

Be great to have state find the den and clean them all out. About 13 egrets

were using small pond on property behind and don't see none for few weeks now.Ed


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

hubel458 said:


> Is it in season now to hunt them...
> 
> You'd think state would want to protect egrets,
> 
> ...


Nature is what nature does. Coyotes eat, egrets are food. That's life.

I am not a coyote hunter but I know many in here are. Why don't you post some information in the predator hunting section. Maybe there is someone out there who can help you.

I don't see the DNR doing anything, there is no reason for them to do so.


----------



## hubel458 (Mar 14, 2003)

I thought egrets are protected more fiercely

than any others, Ed


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

hubel458 said:


> I thought egrets are protected more fiercely
> 
> than any others, Ed


Protected from poaching by humans, but not protected from nature doing what nature does. Sounds like it would be tough to get someone to get rid of them if you've got unwilling neighbors to deal with. I would not want to trap or shoot in a situation that is likely to only cause me grief. If you have land of your own would you let a trapper on there once trapping season is in? Could you convince some of your neighbors to allow it? Just some thoughts for you.


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Coyote season is open year round. Open 24/7 on private property where the varmint is about to do damage. Just ger er done. a little less talk and a lot more action is what you need.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

U D said:


> Coyote season is open year round. Open 24/7 on private property where the varmint is about to do damage. Just ger er done. a little less talk and a lot more action is what you need.


I do not believe that applies to trapping. If this is in a small area where shooting them would not be ideal then trapping is and alternative, but not until trapping season is open. Am I wrong about this?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Use the above link to "Locate a CO". Pick up the phone and give them a call.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

ibthetrout said:


> I do not believe that applies to trapping. If this is in a small area where shooting them would not be ideal then trapping is and alternative, but not until trapping season is open. Am I wrong about this?


Correct. Trapping during trapping season only. Hunting year round.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

malainse said:


> Use the above link to "Locate a CO". Pick up the phone and give them a call.


??????????Where????????


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

petronius said:


> ??????????Where????????


It's a "sticky" post up top.....



boehr said:


> Here is a link to locate a CO in a particular area if needed. Contact the District Office for the county you need and ask for the District Laws Supervisor (name of the LT listed) and ask that the local CO contact you. Leave your phone number especially, if you get the District Law Supervisors Voice Mail.
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-42199-24666--,00.html


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

dead short said:


> It's a "sticky" post up top.....


Got it.


----------



## pryorhunt (May 13, 2014)

If the sticky up top is anything like the RAP line save your quarter! I called them twice now about some idiots who are slaughtering deer, dumping the carcuss's and only taking the heads and capes. I was told both times that someone would be contacting me. The first time was four years ago, the second was two years ago, and I'm still waiting for the call. In the future I'll not waste my time. The same thing happens every year and the deer are dumped in one of two spots every year. And, every year the poachers get away with it. I told my wife that I should put a trail cam on the spots where they dump the carcuss's but it would be my luck that a DNR officer would write me a ticket for leaving a camera on state land. The funny thing is, actually its revolting, we are asked to get involved! Yeah right!


----------

